
Robots on the dance floor (.JS only experiment) - treksit
http://robotics.ovh/?exper
======
executesorder66
If you hold the joint of one of them for a long time, a much larger robot
appears.

Also press F12 to send them all flying upwards.

------
treksit
Hint: interact with robots ;)

